# Is that one router bit or two?



## FrankWood (Aug 22, 2015)

For my current project I need to replace a vanity mirror panel with a molding on the top and bottom. I'm somewhat new to woodworking and have not seen this profile amongst the router bit catalogs. I presume I must make multiple passes. Any suggestions on router bits and sequence for the profile displayed below?

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a5d603b3127ccee9b8ed21c37b00000030O0wEZNmjJszas2oPbz4O/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00535362406220150823005149958.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/

thanks,
Frank


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Frank-If you want an *exact* match, you may be looking at a custom bit (many bit manufacturer's will make custom bits)--but if you just want to get *close* you can try something like this:










Infinity bit

You will have to cut the rabbet for the mirror as a separate step.


----------



## FrankWood (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you Jerry. My problem is I don't yet know the names for various shapes and whether they are common ones or not. If it is a custom bit I'll just aim for 'close.'

In the interest of reuse I try to buy rather generic router bits. Is the infinity often used for other things? Would getting a convex shaped router bit (to make the nearly concave middle part) and then do the straight edges and rabbet on the table saw give me OK results?

With hand sanding I can hopefully get it close. Fortunately I'm only missing one door.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Frank , the Infinity is just one Brand of bit with the same profile as the one shown and you can use that bit for a lot of other projects that you want a different profile on than just a standard round over or cove.
Plus you can make a lot of different profiles on the router table just by using multiple bits and cuts at different height and fence settings. Sometimes I like to take some scrap wood and just play with some of the different setups to see what I can come up with.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Here is another approach, using two bits that are more "generic" in nature and may serve you better on future projects, (But router bits are a little like clamps--a guy can never have too many.)

I'm only guessing at your dimensions, so you may have to assess the right bit sizes.










Here's a link to the Amana bit:

Amana Bits


----------



## FrankWood (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. That looks like it will get me close enough. I have the roundover and need to get the convex one. I presume that will have many uses in the future.


----------



## FrankWood (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks to all who helped. I was able to get my molding reasonably close using the convex bit and some careful table saw cuts. With young children at home it took me about 6 months to do the task and another 18 months to finish this thread


----------

